# Missing USB001 (Virtual USB Printer Port)



## U4CX (Sep 26, 2006)

Hello everyone,

I'm having problems connecting printers to a computer. Here's the set-up.
We have one server, which has 14 computers connected to it, and the server is connected to a main multifunction printer. A computer connected to the server has a InkJet printer hooked up, and everyone can use both the InkJet and the multifunction printer.

We recently got a new computer, (XP Home edition). I was able to connect the XP Home computer to the server and use multifunction printer, however I cannot connect to the InkJet printer. The InkJet printer does appear on the "Printers" window in control panel, but when I try to print something with the InkJet, I get an error message stating "Windows cannot print due to a problem with the current printer set-up".

Now I think the problem is because of the missing USB001. If I right click the Inkjet printer in control panel and go --> properties --> ports, I do not see the USB001 port (virtual printer port for USB). I think this is the problem because all the other 14 computers has the USB001 port and is check-marked so that it's connected to the InkJet.

Thanks very much.


----------

